
Tips for Reading Mac Security Stories - sant0sk1
http://db.tidbits.com/article/10218
======
tptacek
A really smart article written by an observer who is immersed in the Mac
security research community. I can't find anything in here to disagree with,
except perhaps the implication that Windows XP SP2 wasn't also more secure
than Leopard.

